# bump on face. please help



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Last night I noticed a little bump on Quinn's face. I looks like a pimple but when I touched it felt rough and hard. I'm very worried because I know hedgies have been known to get cancer. She's around 6 months old and seems young to get cancer but I know it can happen at any time. 
Could it be anything else? It's where her whiskers are if that helps any. I really can't afford to take her to the vet yet because I just took her 2 weeks ago for an ear infection. Has anyone else seen something like this before. I'm really worried!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

do you have any way to take & post a picture? maybe someone with some more experience could give you some guidance?

the only experience i had with something similar was with my hedgie who had WHS. he appeared to get infected/inflamed follices around the whiskers on his face & under his chin. they were red & sometimes raw & would come & go as far as severity. necropsy did not show evidence that they were cancerous.

but you are right, hedgies are prone to growths.

is it red? raw? shiny? etc.

what size is it?

is it at a whisker follicle? (i know you said it is in the whisker area...but is it at the base of one?)

any loss of fur?

does she appear to be in any discomfort from it?

does she scratch at it at all?

did it appear overnight? 

if you can answer these, & anything else you can think of, they may help someone give you some solid advice. the more detail you can give the better...sometime it is the thing that is insignificant that turns out to be the key. 

sending you good thoughts & hugs!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't have enough experience to offer any valid advice, other than to echo what rivoli said and ask whether you can post a picture of the bump, so that someone more knowledgeable can maybe advise. Is there a chance you just didn't notice it earlier, or has it appeared suddenly??

Hoping for good health for little Quinn!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's some pics. http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x400/thirjess/ It was whiter yesterday but now it's starting to match the colour of her skin more. So maybe it was just a pimple, is that possible?
It wasn't red of shiny. It was actually rough looking, white and hard. She let me touch and hasn't been scratching at it. Also I have never noticed it until last night.

The pics are from tonight and it doesn't look as white or rough today. So maybe it's going away I hope. Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I would say that it could be possible for a hedgie to get a pimple or maybe even an ingrown hair, pimples are often caused from ingrown hair. but i am no expert so hopefully someone can look at those pictures and give you a more definite answer.
I do really hope that it clears up and there's no worries.. that's quite an adorable hog you have


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Ill keep an eye on it for the next few days. I'm getting a rescue hedgie tomorrow and I'll betaking it to the vet in a week or so, so if the bump is still on Quinn I'll take her in too. Maybe I'll get a discount for taking 2 in at a time and because Quinn was just there a couple of weeks ago. :? :roll:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

well good luck, keep us posted! hope everything turns out just fine.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Update:
I've been checking Quinn's face every night and morning and now the spot is drying out, so I'm thinking a hedgie pimple or something. Its smaller now and looks like dry skin. I just bought some Bag Balm for her dry ears so I'm going to try it on her bump too. It looks like it's going to go away though!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

yay! so glad to hear it!


----------



## LucasR813 (Aug 7, 2014)

*White bump on butt?*

My hedgehog has a white bump on its but next to its tail, almost like a blister. I'm wondering what it could be..any help?


----------

